# My new pet pigeon , a few questions



## Srh24b2 (Jan 9, 2014)

I am new to this and I have a few questions. I found a white pigeon at my work, it had an injured leg and a homing pigeon tag on him, I took him I and was going to release him as soon as his foot healed, we'll like most of my pets we grow attached and he now has a home, we were told he was probably not going to be able to find where he came from and we felt bad releasing him with the risk. Anyway, some time has gone by (a few months) and we are noticing some behavior changes. At first I was able to have him sit and perch on my hand and we would coo back and forth. Now without changing anything he bites my hand every time I put my hand in. He makes different cooing sounds and we have noticed he lays in his nest all the time. Could my he be a she we do not know how nesting works or if she could be getting ready to lay. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

The cock bird ( he ) do spend a lot of time in the nest deeply moaning and doing quick little tilts of their wings , there might be bopping of the head down and up again. He may have chosen you as a mate and be calling you into the nest  

Does any of this behavior sound familiar ?

Would love to see a picture of him


----------



## Srh24b2 (Jan 9, 2014)

He flutters his wings really fast throughout the day, and if for whatever reason he chose me would that entail biting. He has become quite friendly to my mom, not biting her and letting her pet him and perches on her....I'm a bit jealous lol


----------



## Srh24b2 (Jan 9, 2014)

I hope this worked, I tried to upload a pic of him


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Oooooop's ...my mistake 

Your mom has a new boyfriend  .....this is not uncommon , pigeons usually bond to 1 person in particular .
I understand you feeling jealous , but you know the saying ....."two's company and three is a crowd " lol


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

That is a gorgeous bird ......your justified feeling jealous .... I would be too !


----------



## Srh24b2 (Jan 9, 2014)

Thank you, we didn't do any sexing bc of price, we just gave him a guy name lol...but we didn't know if "he" could be nesting. He makes all sorts of weird different coos. I wish I spoke bird lol


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

By the way.... forgot to welcome you to pigeon talk , have fun .

Some other members might have their own ideas as to what is going on too .


----------



## Srh24b2 (Jan 9, 2014)

Thank you, I have been reading a lot of posts, is there any distinctions I can tell to determine if male or female


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Males are usually larger in comparison to hens ...they sometimes have a larger and wider wattle , although this is not a guarantee of it's sexual identity , but the male will display a distinctive behavior in front of the female such as flaring it's tail feathers and dragging them along the ground in front of her as he vocalizes . Some other traits are where they sit in a nesting bowl and groan as we spoke of previously.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

I've got news for you! Females will do that groaning and flaring the tail feathers out. They'll also do the bowing and cooing when you come near them (especially if you nod your head - they think you're trying to mate with them!) They also will try to mate with you if no one is available. Biting too - they get so aggressive when it's near time for that egg laying to happen. My Maggie does all of this behavior - usually when she's about to lay an egg. Then when the egg comes - she settles down.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

You did mention that when you put your hand in,he bites you. This is very normal. Your pigeon is comfortable with his surroundings and when you put your hand inside, you are invading his space. They are very territorial, so I wouldn't worry about it too much as long as you don't mind a peck and a wing slap!


----------

